# Toast or English Muffin?



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Muffin here


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Depends on whether I'm having vodka or bourbon for breakfast :new_all_coholic:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Is this now a breakfast forum or a cigar forum?


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

scottw said:


> Is this now a breakfast forum or a cigar forum?


I gotta admit, I was just being a post whore. I needed Roulet money.

But outside of that it was a serious debate I had with a Cigar smoker very close to me.....my wife.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Pugsley said:


> Depends on whether I'm having vodka or bourbon for breakfast :new_all_coholic:


LOL This morning it was Bloody Marys (Absolute) with a Rocky Patel Maduro Junior


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh and English Muffin with the Bloody Mary


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

Toast!


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Blueberry muffin


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sesame Bagel with Strawberry cream cheese and a Bloody Mary to go with an extra long celery stick and extra tobasco.


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Toasted English muffin? Best of both worlds!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Really depends on what's going on the substrate; English Muffin with butter, jam, and cheese; Toast with just plain butter. lol at least this thread's in the right category!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Sesame Bagel with Strawberry cream cheese....................


Hey Gary,
Isn't it kinda hard to get a bagel lit when you put cream cheese on it? :dunno:

.


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

Um Bagel!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Toast!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Gimme the muffin, every morning.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

English muffin or bagel for me.


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Toasted English muffin = For the win


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Diner toast FTW!!!!


----------

